
Chrome will clamp down on sites with annoying video ads - gnicholas
https://www.engadget.com/2020/02/05/chrome-video-advertising-standards/
======
gnicholas
> _Google has been attempting to block annoying video ads for years. The goal
> is to filter out the most noxious offenders so that users don 't resort to
> ad blockers, which hurt overall revenue. Since 2018, Google says it has seen
> ad blocking rates in North America and Europe drop significantly in Chrome,
> and it hopes the new ad standards will reduce ad blocking even more._

Just when you thought Google was acting benevolently...

~~~
rvnx
Seems like Monday.com and Grammarly will have no other choice than buying from
YouTube. Interesting, these are not considered annoying

------
MrLeap
Surely youtube will be high up on the list.

~~~
gnicholas
I hate that autoplay-next-video is enabled by default, which means that if you
use incognito windows then you're always racing to hit the cancel button
before the next video starts (2 seconds later?).

------
techslave
this will be the nail in the anti-trust coffin

